# BAE Systems handed $400m fine



## Colin1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've a feeling annual bonuses up in Filton won't be all that this year... 

BAE Systems to pay $400M fine - CNN.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> I've a feeling annual bonuses up in Filton won't be all that this year...
> 
> BAE Systems to pay $400M fine - CNN.com



I used to work for them - it doesn't give specifics or what divisions were involed.


----------



## Butters (Mar 2, 2010)

BBC reported that a week ago at least. It's basically a $400 million pay-off to keep BAE top brass out of the slammer. Can't remember how much they paid to the UK gov ($250 mill?)

BTW, the Typhoon looks really nice in Saudi markings, doncha think?

JL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, would love to know more details.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 2, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I used to work for them - it doesn't give specifics or what divisions were involved.





vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, would love to know more details.


Not found anything yet, but the article seems to absolve the US side of the corporation from any wrong-doing. I did a couple of years as the on-site Customer at the Filton plant but I've no way of knowing it was even them.


----------



## Butters (Mar 2, 2010)

This story has been going on for a long time, so there's lots about it on the net.

Here's a little more good news for BAE and pals...

MoD to slash jet fighter orders as it struggles to save aircraft programme | UK news | The Guardian

JL


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Butters said:


> This story has been going on for a long time, so there's lots about it on the net.


So which departments or divisions were involved?


----------



## Butters (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it sounds like it's corporate HQ stuff. It involves Tanzanian airport systems, fighters and other defence materiel for10's of billions of oil dollars funneled thru some kind'a Saudi shadow company ( 'Al yamahahahaha' or something like that...). Fun and profits for the whole family...

Try a Google search for BAE bribery scandal.

JL


----------



## Butters (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's a report with a little more meat in it:

BAE Systems Ordered to Pay $400 Million Criminal Fine in the U.S.

I esp like this little nugget toward the end...

" In one specific instance, BAES caused the filing of false applications for export licenses for Gripen fighter jets to the Czech Republic and Hungary by failing to tell the export license applicant or the State Department of £19 million BAES paid to an intermediary with the high probability that it would be used to influence that tender process to favor BAES."

No wonder those Tiffies have a 'high probability' of costing so much 

JL


----------



## krieghund (Mar 15, 2010)

Guess where I've been working for the last 18 years....So the RSAF buys the typhoon for 20b sterling for 72 aircraft (aka money buckets) no AESA radar and the neighbors, UAE, buy 80 Block 60s for 7B US with AESA 

I work for the wrong company

Actually BAE are hard to distinguish from english speaking frenchmen!!!!!


----------

